# مواد x مواد ( هذا الأسبوع نتكلم عن الحجررر)



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل أسبوع سنتكلم عن ماده من مواد التشطيبات , للارضيات - للحوائط - للاسقف - للواجهات الخارجيه - او الحوائط الداخليه 
و سوف نختار ماده كل اسبوع نتكلم عنها 
ثم اذا جاء الاسبوع القادم نتكلم عن مادة اخرى 
و هذا الاسبوع سوف نبدأ ب ...
الحجر
اشمعنه الحجر ؟
:80:أصلي اليومين دول محتاجه أعرف كتير عن الحجر
عشان باصمم فيلا 
:68:
و لكن لتعم الفائده سوف أقوم بوضع كل ما اعرفه عن الحجر هنا
و آمل أن تساهموا في إثراء الموضوع 
ووضع مواقع عن الحجر و معلومات
جزاكم الله خيرا 
--------------------------------------------------------------
ملحوظة : , نريد تفاعل إيجابي


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

أنواع الحجر :
1- حجر طبيعي :
له عدة مصادر منها الأردن و فلسطين و السعودية و المغرب ,تختلف ألوانه و نسبة امتصاصه للمياه من نوع لآخر و أكثر الأنواع امتصاصا الحجر الطبيعي الرملي..
فمثلا حجر الرياض السعودي منه ثلاثة ألوان الأبيض و الأصفر و الكريمي...
الأبيض صخري أما الأصفر و الكريمي فهما حجر رملي..
و تختلف طرق التركيب أقدم الطرق التركيب بالخلطة الأسمنتية و الآن يتم الرتكيب بالطريقة الميكانيكية و امكانية عمل ديكورات و اطارات للشبابيك و الكرانيش باشكال لاحصر لها...
ويعتبر تكسية الواجهات الخارجية نوع من أنواع التصميم الخارجي و الذي بامكانك من خلال الحجر تغيير تصميم الواجهة كاملا و عمل تصميم اسباني فرنسي أو حديث و كذلك نجدي و الطراز الشامي و العديد من الأشكال..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الحجر الصناعي :
هو عبارة عن أحجار تصب بقوالب بخلطات خاصة و مشكلة هذا النوع أنه لايدوم كالحجر الطبيعي بالاضافة أن العوامل الطبيعية تؤثر بجودته و لايمكن عمل الديكورات اللازمة منه و لايمكن اللعب بقياساته فهي ثابتة وأي قص بها قد يتلف الحجر...
و هناك عدة ملامس للحجر و لها مسميات اذكر بعضها:
حجر قص منشار و هو الذ مازال به اثار مناشير القص
حجر مصنفر و هو الحجر الذي صقل و تمت صنفرته بجلايات خاصة
حجر بوشهمر و هو حجر مسمسم و الاختلاف انه تم عمله بجلايات البوشهمر و ظهر بشكل جميل
حجر منحوت و هو يعمل بضربات جانبية بالأزاميل فيظهر و كأنه طبيعي و كذلك الحجر المفجر
حجر مجلي و الذي يتم جليه حتى يصل الى مرحلة من مراحل تلميع و جلي الرخام...

منقول : 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t3700.html


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الحجر الأردني ... 
نبدأ بالصور ثم التعريف 


​




ا














































​ 
* يمتاز الأردن بوفرة حجر البناء و تنوعه فيه , وكان الإنسان في الأردن ونظرا لانتشار الطبقات الصخرية ذات المواصفات الملائمة لإغراض البناء فقد اشتهر سكان كل منطقة في الأردن و على مر التاريخ باستعمال حجر البناء الأقرب إلى مناطق سكنهم لسهولة الحصول عليها و عدم ارتفاع تكاليف النقل .فقد استعمل الحجر الجيري في شمال و وسط و غرب الأردن , وحجر البازلت في الشمال الشرقي و الحجر الرملي في أقصى جنوب الأردن .*
 *أنواع حجر البناء *  * أسماء حجر البناء في الأردن كثيرة ومتغيرة مع الزمن. ويسمى الحجر باسم البلدة التي استخرج منها. أو باسم خاصية فيزيائية تميزه عن غيره وبانتهاء الحجر من ذلك الموقع حتى يجري البحث عن موقع لأخر و يعطى اسما جديداً. على الرغم انه قد يكون من المستوى الطبقي نفسه . و نورد هنا بعض الأسماء للحجر الأكثر انتشارا في الأردن :*


 * حجر معان : وهو الأفضل في الأردن من حيث الخصائص الفيزيائية و يوجد منه عدة أسماء نسبه إلى المواقع المحلية منها السطح ويعرف باسم سطح معان , الجزيرة . جردانه وغيرها وهي موجودة بعده درجات من الجودة فهي تصنف إلى نخب أول ونخب ثاني و دبش ومن وجهة النظر الجيولوجية فالحجر من هذا النوع من تكوين الرجام من عمر الايوسين .*
 

 *حجر الرويشد** : الأنواع الجيدة من هذا النوع تمتلك نفس الخصائص التي تميز حجر معان تقريبا إلا انه اقل بياضا وهو يؤخذ من نفس المستوى الطبقي لحجر معان. والاسم نسبة إلى منطقة رويشد جنوب المملكة*
 

 * حجر الحيان : من أكثر الأنواع شيوعا بسبب سعره المعقول و خصائصه المقبولة نسبيا وهو اقل صلابة وأكثر امتصاصا للماء مقارنه  بالأنواع السابقة إلا انه أكثر بياضا و أكثر توحيدا للون . والاسم نسبة الى قرية حيان في محافظة المفرق شمال شرق المملكة.*
 

 *حجر السامك : وهو من الأنواع المقبولة في دول الخليج العربي ويمتاز بلونه الموحد وكتله التي تسمح بقصة بمقاسات كبيرة. والاسم نسبة الى قرية سامك.*
 *   ولكل نوع من الأنواع السابقة خصائص فيزيائية و هندسية تميزه تجاريا عن غيره  و ترتبط هذه الاختلافات بالظروف الجيولوجية التي ساهمت في تكوينه*
* المرجع :عابد , عبد القادر .2000.جيولوجيا الأردن و بيئته و مياهه . نقابة الجيولوجيين الأردنيين .عمان .الأردن*


المرجع : 
http://www.aljoodystone.com/​


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور و أسماء للحجر*

*

**
حجر سلفيت طبزه * * 88 *
​ ​ *

**
حجر خليلي طبزه * * 87 *
​ *

**
حجر سلفيت-ممسوح * * 81 *
​ *

**
حجر جماعين-مطبه	* * 46 *
​ ​ *

**
حجر جماعين-مفجر * * 45 *
​ *

**
حجر جماعين-ممسوح * * 44 *
​ *

**
حجر جماعين-طبزه	* * 43 *
​ ​ *

**
حجر قباطيه-مطبه * * 42 *
​ *

**
حجر قباطيه-ممسوح * * 41 *
​ *

**
حجر قباطيه-مفجر	* * 40 *
​ ​ *

**
حجر قباطيه-طبزه * * 39 *
​ *

**
حجر قباطيه-مسمسم * * 38 *
​ *

**
حجر عصيره-مطبه	* * 37 *
​ ​ *

**
حجر عصيره-ط
المصدر : http://www.palexport.com/ar/type.php
*


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بعد أن شاهدنا بعض أنواع الحجر الطبيعي و تعرفنا على أسماء البعض منها تعالوا نتعرف على مميزات اكل نوع و استخداماته المفضله:14: :

بعد الدراسة والفحوص المخبرية للحجر الطبيعي المطابق للمواصفات والمقايس في الاردن من قبل الجمعية العلمية الملكية ودائرة المواصفات والمقايس ، ووزارة الاشغال العامة تم تصنيف الحجر من حيث :


إمتصاصه للماء.
الوزن النوعي 
مقاومة الكسر.
قوة الضغط
حجر قباطية نخب اول : وهو من انواع الحجر ذو المواصفات العالية المستورد من قباطية (جنين). ومن مميزات هذا النوع اللون الموحد للحجر على المبنى، لون الحجر الكريم المائل الى اللون الأصفر، خلو قباطية من العرق الموجودة في الانواع الاخرى من الحجر الذي يؤثر على درجة الصلابة. 


حجر جماعين : وهو حجر مستورد من جماعين (نابلس). ومن مميزات هذا الحجر الصلابة و الجودة العاليتين، يتوفر الحجر بلونين الابيض و الابيض المائل الى الازرق.
 
 


الحجر الخليلي: وينقسم الى عدة انواع وهي كما بلي
 
 أ: حجر خليلي ( تفوح) : وهو حجر صلب يمتاز بلون الاصفر، و يستخدم على المباني وعلى الارضيات و في جميع انواع الديكور .​ 
ب. حجر خليلي ( شيوخ 3): وهو حجر يمتاز بلون ابيض و بكثرة العرق فيه و الذي يعطي للحجر جمالية عالية عند استخدامه على المباني ، سعره مناسب .

ج. حجر خليلي ( شيوخ): وهو حجر يمتاز بالون الابيض ، قليل الامنصاص للماء ، يستخدم خارجيا.



حجر بير زيت : وهو حجر مستخدم في مجال الديكور الخارجي حيث يمتاز بلون المائل الى اللون الاخضر.
 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قياسات الحجر المعمول بها في الاردن ( المعتمدة):


طول الحجر يتراوح بين 35 سم – 70 سم.
ارتفاع الحجر ( المدماك ) 25 سم – 12.5 سم-50سم – 35 سم
  سمك الحجر ( الدمغ) حسب المواصفات الشائعة في الاردن 5 سم ، ويتوفر بالسماكات التالية( 3سم ، 4سم، 4.5 سم ، 5سم، 7سم)
 **ملاحظة: ويمكن اختيار قياسات أخرى حسب حاجة المشروع على ان لايقل طول الحجر عن 1.5 ضعف الارتفاع .( قياسات خاصة)

أشكال التشطيب المعمول بها :


حجر ممسوح
حجر مطبة، وله عدة أشكال للتشطيب النهائي وهي :
 * الزملة
طب كامل
طب كامل مع تربيع (المدماك 28 س) لكي بصفي التربيع على 25 سم.
الحجر المفجر ( الملطش) : وأنواعها


مفجر عادي
مفجر عجمي
 المسمسم : وأنواعها 


مسمسم مع زمله
مسمسم مع تربيع ( مدماك 28 سم) لكي يصفي التربيع على 25 سم.
 طبزه : يأتي بإرتفاعين من ( المدماك) وهما 25 سم ، 12 سم.
جلي
تعتيق
حرق بالاسيد أو النار ، وأنواعها:


تفوح محروق بالنار . fire Jerusalem stone
الاسيد و لنوعين هما : ترفيرتين ، العجلوني
المصدر: http://www.abrajstones.com/StoneTypes.html​


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

آراء أصحاب الفلل و الشقق والناس اللي بتفتي و :61: المستخدمين المختلفين في الحجر ::68::10:
تحت شعار اسأل مجرب و لا تسأل متدرب 
http://www3.0zz0.com/2009/04/19/03/928340309.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
س 1 : بغينا تجارب اللي ركبوا حجر طبيعي ولا صناعي للبيت
بغيت اعرف احسن الانواع والاسعار وسعر التركيب وشي مميزات الحجر وهل هو أحسن من البلاستر
الله يعطيكم العافيه وما تقصرون:80::80:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ج : :77:


مميزات الحجر كثيرة وطبعاً افضل من البلاستر
عازل حراري
مايتحاج صبغ 
ويعمر معك

وانا افضل الانواع بالنسبه لي الفلسطيني
خصوصاً حجر جماعين وحجر عصره وحجر بيرزيت

-0000000000000000000000000000000000000
 * الحجر الاردني والحجر السعودي 

ييجي منه انواع ودرجات واسعار متنوعه 

في حجر اردني اسمه ( معان ) هو غالي كثير وقليل استخدامه 

والاكثر انتشار هو الاردني ( طبزه ) 

في يجي منه انواع ساده وسطحه املس وفي يجي منه خشن يسمونه ( مسمسم )

واللوانه ودرجاته الاحمر الخفيف وفي منه البيج بدرجات وهو حجر طبيعي 

ممتاز للمنازل والفلل *

*حجر ناعم
مقاس الحجر يجي 12 وينعمل لها تشطيف على الطرف فوق وتحت ولما نركب صف جديد يصير فواصل بينهم 

**حجر خشن 

وحول الشبابيك يسمونه ( شعاير ) ويجي ديزاينات مختلفه وسعرها اغلا من الحجر العادي

عموما سعر الحجر مع التركيب من 120 ريال الى 180 ريال 

على حسب الشركه واسمها وجوده عمالها 

والخيار لك وهناك الحجر الصناعي ارخص

الحجر مع التركيب يمكن تلاقيه من 80 ريال الى 120 ريال 

والاحسن تركب الحجر بدون ما تعمل بلاستر على الطابوق على طول 

والله يوفقكم يارب*
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
انتبه من الحجر الصناعي
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
أنا اعرف ان الصناعي فيه صبغ لانه مثل المعجون مخلوط من خلطات متعددة.......أذكــــــــر جاري توه باني البيت ومركب حجر صناعي الشتاء الي طاف أخر مطرة الي كانت قويه والله انه للحين يبين فيه خطوط وبقع على الحجر عنده مع انه جديد لانه صناعي......غير العزولة مب مثل الطبيعي يعني يعتمد على الخلطة.......وللاسف الناس تنجرف للرخص للصناعي وتنسى انها مخلوط من مواد كيماوية يعني لها مدة وتتحلل........يعني مثلا 5 سنوات عزل من الحر وبعدين يبدى بالتحلل وتكثر المسامات........الطبيعي.......طبيعي.....الكهف الي بالجبل بالصيف بارد(( مثال:مغارة جعيتا بلبنان))..........وبالشتاء دافي لان صخوره طبيعيه وتتفاوت العزوله على نوع الحجر......
أن شاء اللــــــــــه تعم الفائدة للجميع
000000000000000000000000000
الطيعي اشوفه ارقى للبيت من الصناعي 

الصناعي احسه ينفع للبيوت التجاريه
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
_النوع الدارج عندنا في قطر هو السعودي وسعره يترواح بين35 الى 60 والسعر يعتمد اذا كانت مواصفات الحجر اللي تبيها للبيت محكومة بقياس معين او اطوال مفتوحه. واصناف الحجر كالتالي:
قص منشار
منحوت ابيض
بوشاردة
حجر مجلي ويستخدم لعمل حزام للبيت بارتفاع 60 سم من الارض.
واغلب مصانع الحجر مثل العياف والجرمان وواجهة نجد وغيرها من المصانع بالرياض طريق الخرج وتكلفة النقل من 1200 الى 1700 مع التخليص الجمركي والمصنع ممكن يوفر لك النقل للدوحة اذا حابب 
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
_في حجر مصر سعر المتر المربع من 6 دولار الى 12 دولار + 1200 دولار الكونتينر واصل الميناء
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
س2: 
 بغيت خدمه من أهل الخبرة

قاعد اشطب فيلا ومحتار بين الصبغ أو الحجر الأردني اقدر اعرف االاسعار مع التركيب
وهل في حجر ارخص من الأردني يحمل نفس المواصفات من حيث الشكل والجودة 

فكرت اركب رخام على فيلا كاملة بس واحد نصحني وقال ماينفع شرايكم ؟ 

---------------------------
 ج:
اخوي مبروكه الفيلا 0 بخصوص الحجر الاردني انا ما عندي معلومات عن التكلفه بس حبيت انبهك لشئ يجهله الكثيرون الحجر الاردني له نوعيات كثيره ويستغل الموردون هاذا الشئ لعدم وجوده في السوق القطري لقله اصحاب الخبره به فيجب التاكد من النوعيه ويتم اختبارها بطريقه نقع الحجر في الماء لمده يوم وعند اخراجه منها يتم وضعه في الشمس الحجر الذي تغير لونه يكون قد شرب من الماء اما الحجر الذي رجع للونه الابيض الناصع يكون هو من النوعيه الجيده . واحسن انواع الحجر الذي يستخرج من جنوب الاردن ويقال له لمعاني علا اسم المنطقه امعان.

----------------------------
أاخوي من خلال تجربة أصدقاء قطريين لي ,,,الحجر الأردني طبعا افضل نوع هو الحجر المعاني 
وموجود بالدوحة ،ولكن إذا أردت تستطيع جلبه من عمان مباشرة وحسب ما علمت بطلع عليك ارخص
---------------------------------
فيه نوع من الحجر اردني 

اسمه طبزه مشوه هو نوع جيد وانا في البيت مركبه

سعر المتر اربع دنانير ونصف راكب
على فكره فيه بعد مقاسات تبي كبير صغير 
---------------------------
احسن حجر اردني هو حجر ( جماعين ) الي لونه ابيض ومايتغير لونه مهما حصل من ضروف تعريه في الجو .. وتحصله في مناطق من فلسطين وتستطيع توريده مباشرة من الأردن وبسعر 90 ريال تقريباً للمتر
--------------------------
انا سمعت اخوي ان افضل حجر اردني هو المعاني وسعره 190 مع التركيب وبعد هذا السعر هونت وشكلي باركب رخام بس الخوف ان شكله مايطلع على الفله حلوو
--------------------------------
كمشكي غالي حده ! حجره حلو وممتاز لكنه نااار !!






نصيحتي لك حاول تركب حجر صناعي ابرك ! .. منها نفس الشكل وارخص بالسعر !
----------------------------------
تبي نصيحتي ركب حجر طبيعي احسن 
لان الصناعي يحتوي على مواد منها الاصباغ ويمكن مع مرور الايام يتغير لونه 

شوف حبيبي 
اذا لقيت حجر اردني بسعر 100 ريال للمتر شامل التوريد والتركيب ... هذا احسن سعر 
وبكون معاك صريح انا مركب على واجهة بيتي منه 
---------------------------
اقل سعر لقيتة حق الحجر الاردني المعاني هو 190 شامل التوريد والتركيب
------------------------
 اخوي نصيحة ناس مجربين
 لاتركب حجر اردني لأن الغش في كل مكان صدقني وكل اللي يدعون انه اصلي (طلعوا خراطين)
افضل الانواع هو حجر معان (بدون نقاش)ولكن هيهات لاتصدق تلقاه ولو عطوك ضمان!!
وكذلك ابتعد عن الرخام اولا مكلف جدا وثانيا اصبح موضة قديمة ((ولكن عليك بالصبغ
ارخص واسرع وتقدر تغير اللون ))ولاتعور راسك!!
انا عن نفسي راح احط صبغ وهذا هو الدارج حاليا!!
---------------------------------
عفوا بالنسبة لعملية التدقيق لكشف الحجر الاصلي من التقليد اصبحت قديمة حيث انه 
اصبح بالامكان ان توضع مادة بحيث لايتغير لون الحجر الابعد فترة من الزمن 
وطبعا تكون انت ايها الزبون قد شربت المقلب لاعتقادك من ان الحجر هو حجر معان!!
------------------------------------------------

​


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*الحجر الصناعي*

بعد عن تكلمنا عن كثير من أنواع الحجر الطبيعي هيا بنا ننتقل إلى الحجر الصناعي : 





*الحجر الصناعي:  هو ابتكار ألماني بدأ استخدامه حديثاً في فلسطين لكسوة المباني من الخارج، وفي بعض الأحيان من الداخل كديكور يوفر حماية وعزل إضافيين للمبنى. ومن أهم مميزات الحجر الصناعي:*

*- صلابته التي تكاد تعادل الحجر الطبيعي.*

*- سعره المنافس للحجر الطبيعي، حيث أن الفرق بين سعر الحجر الصناعي والطبيعي يتراوح بين 35 - 70%.*

*- مقاومته للرطوبة والأملاح والعوامل الطبيعية الأخرى أكثر من الحجر الطبيعي.*

*- اللون الثابت الموحد الذي يندر وجوده بالحجر الطبيعي، حيث يتراوح تجانس اللون فيه بين 90 - 100%.*

*- إنتاج الحجر بألوان مختلفة (حسب الطلب).*

*- التثبيت الممتاز في المبنى وخاصة للقطع الضخمة مثل الكرانيش والأعمدة.*

*- سرعة بنائه لدقة مقاسه.*

*- سهولة تركيبه نظرا لوجود خشونة كبيرة بالخلف تساعد على تركيبه بالخلطة مباشرة.*

*- التجانس مع المبنى من حيث التمدد والتقلص أكثر من الحجر الطبيعي.*

*- درجة امتصاصه للماء مقاربة للحجر الطبيعي بنسبة تقل عن 4%.*



*ويتكوّن الحجر الطبيعي من الخرسانة المعالجة بمواد كيماوية خاصة تعطي الحجر الصناعي الصلابة والمتانة التي يتميز بها الحجر الطبيعي إضافةً للون والخواص الأخرى. ويمكن إضافة لون معين للخلطة حسب طلب الزبون حيث يتم استخدام ألوان ألمانية عالية الجودة تضمن بقاء اللون كما هو بمرور الزمن.*



المصدر : http://www.arkan.ps/images/buildings.jpg


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

صورتين عاليتين الجوده , 
حجر طبيعي اردني 
http://www3.0zz0.com/2009/04/19/03/928340309.jpg
http://www3.0zz0.com/2009/04/19/03/902098099.jpg


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*بعض الأسئلة المهمه*

بعض الأسئلة المهمه 

--------------------------------------------------
:4: س:
*ماهى اماده التى توضع على الحجر بعد تثبيته داخلياً وتعطية لمعه وتسد الفتحات بين الاحجار لمنع دخول حشرات بها ؟ 

* ما افضل طريقة للتثبيت على الجدران .الغراء ام المونة ؟ 

*هل هنالك فائده اقتصادية او فنية او حرارية للحجر داخل او خارج المبني ؟ 
----------------------------------------------*
:30: ج:


التركيب:بالنسبة لتثبيت الحجر داخل المنازل يختلف قليلا عن التثبيت الخارجي فهناك عدة طرق حسب نوع الجدار المراد تثيت الحجر عليه
1_اذا كان الجدار مازال (طابوق او بلوك) اي بدون (بلاستر او قصارة )فيمكن تركيب الحجر عليه بالاسمنت الاسود مثل تركيب السيراميك تماما مع مراعاة ترك فاصل بين كل سطر وسطر لا يقل عن نصف سنتيميتر ولا يزيد عن 1 سنتيميتر حسب ارتفاع الحجر وطبعا للديكورات الداخلية افضل انا شخصيا الا يزيد ارتفاع الحجر عن15 سنتيميتر كلما صغر الحجم كان اجمل .

 2_اما اذا كان الجدار مدهون فيجب تنقير الجدار بضربات تكون قوية شوي لجعل الجدار مهيء لعملية تماسكه بالحجر , في هذه الحالة نستطيع تثبيت الحجر بمادة اسمها (ستوك)وهي مادة شديدة التماسك مع بعضها ومع الحجر ولكن طريقة خلطها تحتاج خبرة بسيطة سوف اوضح باختصار كيفية التعامل مع هذه المادة.

طبعا المادة هذه موجودة تقريبا عند اغلب متاجر مواد البناء ,تتكون من علبتين واحدة صغيرة جدا والاخرى اكبر منها بكثير لنقل ان ملعة كبيرة من ملاعق الطعام تحتاج الى اقل من غرام واحد من المادة الصغيرة المسماه المنشف لانها تنشف مادة الاستوك بسرعة كلما زدت من المنشف زادت سرعة تنشيف المادة .سعر العلبة بحجم كيلو لا يتجاوز 15 ريال ولا تحتاج قطعة الحجر الا القليل من الخليط ليتم تثبيته.يعني العلبة الكيلو تثبت متر مربع تقريبا.

اما موضوع الفراغات بين كل حجر وحجر وكل سطر وسطر فافضل شيء لها هو الاسمنت الابيض بدون وضع اي شيء عليه الا الماء بهذه لطريقة تمنع الحشرات من الدخول والاهم من ذلك هو تماسك الحجر مع بعضه البعض اذا الاسمن الابيض ضروري جدا.

بعد الانتهاء من التركيب هناك نوعان من الطلاء للحجر 
1_مثبت لون وهي مادة لجعل لون الحجر يبقى على طبيعته ولونه وكانه مبلول بالماء 
2_تلميع وهي مادة شفافة مثل اللكر المستخدم للخشب 

اما الان نطلع على فوائد الحجر :
1_وداعا للدهان والصيانة للابد بالنسبة لي هذه اجمل فائدة
2_اذا كان من الخارج يحمي البيت من الشمس والحرارة مؤكد
3_قد تصيب الرطوبة الكثير من الجدران وتضعفها قول للرطوبة مع السلامة
4_يتماشى الحجر بكافة الوانه وانواعه مع جميع الديكورات المنزلية الحديثة والقديمة
5_التكيف والتبريد بالبيت يصبح اسرع وابرد لان الحجر لن يساعد الجدار على امتصاص البرودة من المنزل 
---------------------------------------00000000000000000---------------------------
:31::31::31:نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى الحجر الصناعي ليس كالحجر الطبيعي ابدا

الطبيعي لايتغير لونه ومعظمة لايتشرب الماء بنسبة 95%من انواع الحجر الطبيعي لا يتشرب الماء

قد يكون الحجر الصناعي جيدا كديكور لاماكن معينة وليس لكساء منزل يتعرض للحرارة والرطوبة 

والبرودة 

ميزة الحجر الصناعي انه ذا الوان عديدة وقياساته دقيقة اكثر من الطبيعي لان صناعتة تكون بالقوالب

ثمنه اقل بقليل عن الحجر الطبيعي ولا ارى ان اي من هذه المميزات تجعله ندا للحجر الطبيعي

بالنسبة لطلبك بخصوص الحجر الصناعي فللاسف لا املك اي صور لهذا النوع من الحجر
​ المرجع : http://www.tkne.net/vb/t14086.html

:77::63:
​


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

رأي مهم :
إن الحجر الطبيعي مادة حية تتفاعل مع المحيط الخارجي عبر الزمن و بما أن مسامية الحجر تختلف من قطعة لأخرى فإن امتصاصها للماء يتغير و بالتالي يتغير اللون.
حين يتم الإكساء بالحجر الطبيعي لا يحافظ الحجر على لونه إلا لمدة سنة واحدة فقط و بعد ذلك يصبح مموجاً بعدة ألوان.
و يعمد المهندسون إلى دهان الواجهات الحجرية بمواد و تربروف شفافة لمنع الامتصاص بحالتين الأولى تشكيل فلم شفاف على الحجر و الحالة الأخرى بطريقة امتصاص الحجر للمواد و منع الرشح.

و نرى اليوم اتجاهاً قوياً للتصاميم الهندسية التي تعتمد واجهاتها على المواد الحديثة كمادة الالوكوبوند و الزجاج المقسى لتعطي منظراً حضارياً و ثابتاً بألوانه الزاهية مدى الدهر.
إضافة إلى وجود الحجر الاصطناعي بألوانه الكثيرة و هو غير قابل لامتصاص المياه.
و مما يشدنا لاعتماد المواد الحديثة في الواجهات كون الحجر الطبيعي يتأثر في المناطق المزدحمة بالسكان بسبب النواتج التي تخلفها الأمطار الحامضية بشكل كبير على الحجر الكلسي.
-------------
المصدر : http://www.forums.topmaxtech.net/t23095.html


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جاء دور الحجر المصري ... 
:77::77::77::77:

أولا : الحجر الهاشمى

(ينطق أيضا الهاشمة ، الهاشمي ، الهشمى :87:، الهشمة :67:، الهاشمة:80: ، الهشمي:10 هو الموضة السائدة حاليا حيث أنه يضفى على المكان الذي يتم تركيبه به روعة الحاضر وسحر الماضي لأنه من نفس الخامات التي كانت تبنى بها المباني الأثرية القديمة. ويستخرج من جبال مختلفة حسب لونه 

الحجر الهاشمى ثلاثة ألوان وهى:

اللون الكريمي (بدرجاته المختلفة) ويستخرج من جبال المقطم وبعض مناطق العين السخنة والتي تقع قرب مدينة السويس بمصر. 

اللون الأصفر ويستخرج أيضا من منطقة تسمى الجهاز قرب السويس

واللون الأحمر والذي يتم استخراجه من مناطق مختلفة. 

مقاساته:67: : 

والحجر الهاشمى يتم تصنيعه بمقاسات كبيرة ومنها المقاس المشهور المستخدم في الغالب 
وهو 20 سم × 40 سم × 3 سم
أو 25 سم × 50 سم × 3 سم

بالإضافة إلى أي مقاسات أخرى يرغب فيها العميل. 

إستخداماته : 

الحجر الهاشمى يستخدم في عمل حليات أو ديكورات مثل الكرانيش والضفائر ويتم الحفر عليه وعمل الرسومات المختلفة كما يصنع منه الأعمدة والتيجان والعقود بأشكالها المختلفة كما يستخدم في ديكور الواجهات للفيلات والقصور ودرج السلالم والدفايات الكلاسيك حيث أنه يضفى على المكان الراحة النفسية. 

ويستخدم الحجر الهاشمى كذلك في مداخل العمارات ويستخدم داخل الشقق لعمل الأعمدة الداخلية والكونصولات. كما يصنع منه كرانيش حول الأبواب والشبابيك ويصنع منه كذلك الدكة الحجرية والترابيزة التي توضع في حدائق الفيلات أو داخل الشقق. والحجر الهاشمى يتم تركيبه بمونة أسمنت وبطريقة تختلف عن باقي أنواع الأحجار الأخرى.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ثانيا : الحجر الفرعوني 

هو حجر جيري أبيض يستخرج من جبال مختلفة وتقع هذه الجبال في منطقة حلوان بجنوب القاهرة بمصر وكذلك في منطقتي غمازة وطرة. وتتفاوت درجة صلابته حسب الجبال المستخرج منها هذه الأحجار وأقواها هي الأحجار التي تستخرج من جبال حلوان حيث أن هذا النوع لا يتأثر بعوامل التعرية والرطوبة 

لذلك تستخدم حاليا في ترميم الآثار.:3:

كما كان يستخدم الحجر الفرعوني في الماضي في بناء المنازل والفيلات والقصور حيث أنه يتم تصنيعه في شكل مستطيلات ومربعات وكان هذا الحجر في الماضي يتم نحته يدويا بواسطة أداة تسمى (الشاحوطة) أما الآن فيتم تصنيعه بواسطة المناشير الكهربائية.

مقاساته : 

يتم تصنيعه بمقاسات مختلفة حسب رغبة العميل وإن كانت هناك مقاسات نمطية ثابتة في صورة شرائح 
ارتفاعها 5 سم أو 7 سم أو 11 سم

بالإضافة إلى مقاس البلاط (أو تسمى الطلاسانة)
ومقاسها 15 سم أو 20 سم أو 25 سم 

ويمكن عمل أي مقاس حسب رغبة العميل.

إستخدامات أخرى:60: : 

ويتم تركيب الحجر الفرعوني بمونة الأسمنت ويستخدم في الديكور سواء في واجهات المنازل أو الفيلات أو مداخل العمارات أو أحواض الزهور أو عمل الدفايات التي تستخدم للديكور فقط وليست الدفايات التي تستخدم في التدفئة حيث أن الأخيرة يستخدم لها نوع مخصوص من الحجر الحراري.

مميزاته : 

من مميزات الحجر الفرعوني أنه سهل التنظيف كما يجعل المكان الذي يركب به رطبا في الصيف ودافئا إلى حد ما في الشتاء:12::12:

المصدر : 
http://www.de3ayat.com/view/80910.html


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور للحجر الهاشمي*

صور للحجر الهاشمي و الفرعوني


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*

واجهات خارجيه تراثية 

 21-4-1429 هـ 
بواسطة : مها محمود الطوخي 
القسم: الواجهات الخارجية
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
** للحجر تاثير كبير في الشكل الخارجي للمنزل او الفيلا فهي بالاضافه لكونها تحول المنازل إلى قلاع وقصورفهي لها تاثير قوي جدااا في ربطها للتراث العربي الاصيل 
فالحجارة في الواجهات الخارجية للمنزل تعطي انطباعا بالجو الصحراوي و البدوي الذي هو اساس البناء العربي في الخليج


و قد يظن البعض ان للحجارة تاثير فقط في التزيين الخارجي ولكن الحقيقه ان الحجارة هي ربط معنوي قوي بالجذور و بالبيئه المحيطة و لذا كثر استخدامها في هذه الايام حيث اصبح الهدف التشبث بالهوية العربية

و يوجد أنواع عديده للحجر منها الحجر الأردني و حجر الرياض و الهاشمي و الصناعي
و اصبحت جميعها تعالج بمواد خاصه لتستطيع التحمل والتكيف مع الاجواء المختلفه من حرارة ورطوبه وبرود.

<............ 
<و يفضل دوما استخدام الحجارة في تشكيل الأعمده و الأقواس <الخارجية للواجهات ليكون لها تاثير قوي <والبعض يستخدمها في تبطين حوائط مميزه للواجهه
<.......... 
و <للاضاءه على الواجهات الحجرية لمسة جمالية، <فيما تمنحه من ظلال تضفي الكثير < الحجر والمنزل ككل ، <و لكل لون من الحجارة الاضاءه التى تتناسب معه , فالحجر الأبيض يحتاج إلى إضاءة لونها أبيض والأصفر يحتاج إلى إضاءة لونية صفراء

<و هذه بعض النماذج للواجهات التى لعبت فيها الحجارة دورا هاما في اضفاء الجو التراثي والروح البدويه عليها <كما ربطتها بوثاق شديد بالجبال المحيطة بها فاظهرتها كلوحه جمالية تعشقها العين 











































<اعداد مها محمود الطوخي *


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة" أسيرة الصفحات" على هذا الموضوع القيم جدا، الذي تستحقين عليه كل التقدير.


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
---
و إليكم تشكيلات الحجر الصناعي 

حجر مدماك

من موقع : http://www.alkhatip.com/?page_id=24


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*حجر مسمسم*


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*حجر بوشردة*


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*كرنيشات*


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*حجر مشكل*


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*اعمدة وتيجان*


----------



## جوده2005 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مشكوره يا باشمهندسة ... جهد مميز ....شكرا شكرا


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا جوده , آمل أن يكون في الموضوع فائده 
لم افعل سوى عمليه لتجميع المعلومات عن الحجر و يعود الفضل بعد الله سبحانه و تعالى الى المصادر الاصليه التي وجدتها ادعو الله ان يجزي اصحابها كل خير و يوفقهم جميعا


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (27 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع هيلا هوب:12:


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مميز جدا اختى الكريمه جزاكى الله كل الخير


----------



## خالد قدورة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخت اسيرة على ه\ا الكنزمن المعلومات


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة الاخت على الموضوع ...........ولكن الفراغات بين الحجر بعد التركيب يفضل استخدام خلطة خاصة مقاومة للتشققات يدخل بيها بعض مواد البوليمر لكي لا يتكون فيها شقوق بالمستقبل وتصبح هذه الشقوق سبب في نفوذ المياه للجدار ...
وبالنسبة للمحافظة على لون الحجر سواء صناعي او طبيعي يوجد سيلر خاص بنوعين ( solvaned base and water base ) ...
جزاكي الله كل خير وتقلبي مروري


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و الى المهندس سبايدر شكر خاص على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ياسين الفتح (3 يونيو 2010)

اجمل مايكون في اختيار الصور


----------



## جميل وصفي (3 مايو 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/vbnLkaV6/__online.html
هذه المحاضرة فيها شيء من الأختصار و الكثير من المعلومات العامة عن الحجر 

وشكرا


----------



## المهندسة رنووش (12 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بدي معلومات عن الحجر الملطش ضرورررري كتير 
وما لقيت معلومات عنو بنوب ....حد بيقدر يساعدني بلييييييييز


----------

